# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Sexing ID: L333

## zapbranigan

I need some comments from bros over here to sex this L333 of mine. The exact size is about 3 inch+-. Here's a picture of it:

----------


## barmby

Will need better picture. 

Hope this help - see below

----------


## celticfish

The pictures should ideally be exactly overhead to show the head shape correctly.
I'd hazard a guess that the head shape looks "good" for a female.... for now...
The reason is the size of the fish, 3" only.
I've had fish similar to yours that just took-off from that look to "turn" into male fish.
IMHO, for L333 a TL 3" still puts it in the "vague" or "50/50" length (it has a ma TL of 6").
Someone who has grown out their own F1s might be able to tell you more though.

----------


## apistomaster

It appears to be a young female to me.
I have never seen an L333 get more than 12 cm TL so far. I have a breeding group of 3 males and 4 females set up in a 40 gal breeder tank 36 X 18 X 16 High inches. I have been getting about 2 spawns of 40 to 50 fry each almost every month. Mine have been in captivity at least 4 years.
I have about 300 fry from just out of their breeding cave to those that are 5 cm TL.

----------


## zapbranigan

okay guys, I'll post up another picture later. Can't seem to get the pc to load them. I've measured the piece and its actually 4 inches. Hopefully it's a female  :Jump for joy:

----------


## johannes

it also has 2 short pairs of pectorals... :Smile:  

actually body starting to become round..

----------


## drakeho

This pc should be in my tank  :Grin:  I got matching boys for her . hahaha .

----------

